# AWE Tuning presents Volkstreffen.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning is proud to present the first ever Volkstreffen, taking place June 8th at the one and only New Jersey Motorsports Park. We’re talking acres and acres of German cars, German food, a Biergerten (for real), parade laps, a Porsche Club of America showing, music and much more. This is going to be something special. You can show, camp, vend, or simply hang. More, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Show car registrations are pouring in for Volkstreffen, which is quickly becoming a must see event for enthusiasts on the east coast this summer. Reserve your spot right here.


----------



## 86jetta8v (May 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Awesome news everyone!
Marriott has given me a comp room to give away to one lucky preregistered person!
Don't wait get registered now!


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

This just in, while there will be arrive and drive karting at Volkstreffen. If you want to make sure you get on the karting track, reserve a spot a few days ahead at 856-327-7213. Seriously, German cars all day and hitting speed in a kart? This is a good day. Sign up, here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

It’s official- The Volkswagen TDI Cup cars will be on display at Volkstreffen. Get up close and personal with these purpose-built racecars at the show by signing up, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Hacker Pschorr, Paulaner, and Hofbrau have officially been confirmed for the biergarten at Volkstreffen. Have you registered yet?


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Volkstreffen﻿ is happening next weekend at New Jersey Motorsports Park﻿! Swing by the AWE Tuning booth to get up close and personal with our GT2RS Development car. Sign up, here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Volkstreffen is happening tomorrow at New Jersey Motorsports Park and the forecast looks great! Join us there to get 10% off AWE Tuning products. Register here.


----------

